# Metal in a Piece in candy



## daveomak (Apr 8, 2011)

A few of us have grandkids and that is why this is posted here.

I'm glad I got this piece of metal instead of granddaughter.

I called the company that distributes this product and they are sending a S.A.S.E. for me to return the product and packaging.

The initial telephone rep was lacking some courtesy but the Lady put in charge of the "incident" was professional and a "positive" response and dialog ensued.

Anyhow, the attached photos are for your view to use as you wish.








The shard appears to be from a steel casting.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2011)

That first Telephone rep wasn't too bright !

Not a good time to be less than very courteous !

Apple flavored Jolly Rancher?

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Apr 8, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> That first Telephone rep wasn't too bright !


----------



## smokey mo (Apr 11, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


>




More rain=shorter fuse

at least here in Astoria.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 11, 2011)

Smokey Mo said:


> More rain=shorter fuse
> 
> at least here in Astoria.


Mo.... if that was the case all us Oregonians would be about the most unfriendliest people in the country! LOL

Glad to hear you got it all worked out Dave.... definately glad the grand kids didn't get that piece.


----------



## smokey mo (Apr 11, 2011)

Dave I hope you dont have anymore issues with candy.  I would hate for your grandkids to get something like that in their mouth.

Thanks for showing us all.


----------

